# HCC weighted icd-9 codes



## victorywins (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone know how or where to find out
which Icd-9 codes are weighted for 2009?

Or any online tool that you can use to find
out which codes are considered weighted by CMS?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 14, 2008)

I may be way off...apologies if I am but is this what you're looking for?

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MedicareAdvtgSpecRateStats/06_Risk_adjustment.asp#TopOfPage

Under "downloads"...3rd link (?)


----------



## victorywins (Nov 15, 2008)

*HCC weighted codes*

 Thank you very Kindly, Rebecca
I think this will work

Victorywins


----------

